

Comprehension in Python - ColinWright
http://bennuttall.com/comprehension-in-python/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=comprehension-in-python&buffer_share=2cdb6

======
gamegoblin
Good post. It always surprises me to meet intermediate+ Python programmers who
don't know about Dict or Set comprehensions, so good on you for spreading the
gospel.

That being said, I find that whenever I make heavy use of comprehensions, I am
often tempted by some evil urge to get sucked into ludicrously nested
comprehensions leading to unreadable code.

It's not hard to fight these urges, when you get say, 2 lines deep and 4
nested comprehensions, but comprehensions do make it easy to obfuscate
otherwise clear code.

Some things are better expressed as a comprehension, some things are not. So I
suppose we must be constantly aware of the readability of our code.

~~~
benn_88
Thanks. Good point - I've added a bit at the end stating it's not always the
way to go.

